# Fear Aggression & finding best trainer for this



## marielrowland (Jan 6, 2011)

I would greatly appreciate it if anyone has direct experience with either one of these trainers or if not what do you think of their websites. Thanks ahead of time. Please feel free to pm me.
http://www.toppawtraining.com/
http://www.larascaninesolutions.com/


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

From reading their about/training information, I would go with this one:
https://www.karenpryoracademy.com/Martinez_Lorraine

I cheated, looked up another person! 

I :wub: fear aggressive dogs. Feel free to PM me as well!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would ask for references and follow up too!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yes! And go observe all -- so much to learn from watching.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a FA dog, so can understand the search and the frustration you are feeling. Personally I would opt for private classes. I know how much it has helped with Woolf. His behavior has greatly improved, but more important, I have learned how to safely handle and manage him.

Looking at the links Jean provided, I would first call and talk with, then have an evaluation done by the link Jean provided.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

We just went through the process of locating a dog behaviorist and will be having our first private session tomorrow. It was important to me that they use positive reinforcement and I used the APDT site to locate the trainer we are using. We did contact a few references via email and got good feedback.

http://apdt.com/default.aspx

The first site Top Paw Training at least discusses their training methods and they appear to be based on positive reinforcement. The second site doesn’t really discuss their training methods so I would recommend asking them a lot more questions. 

When I was interviewing trainers I asked them for an example of how they would address the issue of barking at people when they walk by the house or counter surfing. That will give you a good idea of the type of training they do.


----------



## marielrowland (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks so much for suggestions & whomever I go with I will for sure check with references, so meet & observe & make sure the trainer & I "jive". I've gone the group route but I know we need extensive individual work. Am I crazy to look into obedience boarding school?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yes, you are.  Especially with fear aggression. 

While the Top Paw talked about positive training, there were some hints that they don't walk the walk. 

Having been there, done that with a few FA dogs, including the much less biddable Chow mixes, I would again recommend talking to the trainer I posted. I have no idea if she's as good as she sounds but I would definitely be very interested in looking into working with her. The nice part is that with her background, she should also be going to give YOU, the owner, some nice positives. I find it is much easier to work with my dog when the trainer is doing that.


----------



## marielrowland (Jan 6, 2011)

Jean, thanks I will give her a call. And yes it definately helps to get positive feedback myself. I've really lost my confidence in helping my dog & am worried that I get too anxious & worked up myself & that "amps" her up.

Do you mind explaining why your against boarding while training. I know I must also be trained but it seems that Gertie getting trained 1st by someone with the necessary skills & then myself working with trainer & Gertie together makes sense. 
thanks


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Not Jean, but will throw my thoughts in 

Training together; it *will* help you regain your confidence. It builds the trust between you and your dog. She learns to look to you first for direction instead of taking matters into her own paws. You learn to trust yourself and your handling skills as the training progresses. 

Having someone else train Gertie to begin with may help her, but when you come into the picture after the training, she would have to start over learning to trust you.

For myself, I would not have wanted to miss seeing Woolf not go ballistic at the sight of a dog the first time, or the first time he actually met a dog.  

Now the paranoid side of me also adds that there have been horror stories about dog training and boarding. How can you really be sure about what is happening?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

That's what I was going to say! 

I also find that a fear aggressive dog is more sensitive to things like transitions and it's easier in the long run to keep them with you. 

Is she mostly like this with dogs or people or both? I am weird in that I have some confidence with FA and people but am a basket case with FA and dogs! So I do understand that stinkin thinkin that we get in trying to help our dogs.


----------



## marielrowland (Jan 6, 2011)

Well it's both. Initally it was mostly towards dogs she didn't know but it's also human & that's the one that really freaks me out. She hasn't bitten anyone but she sounds horrific.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> That's what I was going to say!
> 
> I also find that a fear aggressive dog is more sensitive to things like transitions and it's easier in the long run to keep them with you.
> 
> Is she mostly like this with dogs or people or both? I am weird in that I have some confidence with FA and people but am a basket case with FA and dogs! So I do understand that stinkin thinkin that we get in trying to help our dogs.


Really wasn't trying to speak for you :blush:

I remember the same feelings the OP described and trying to locate the right trainer. I've had fearful dogs before, but Woolf has put me through the wringer. Wading through the trainers, some who just promised more then they could deliver, others who just shouldn't have said they handle aggression issues was an experience in itself.



marielrowland said:


> Well it's both. Initally it was mostly towards dogs she didn't know but it's also human & that's the one that really freaks me out. She hasn't bitten anyone but she sounds horrific.


Since I don't know your dog and only guessing here, don't take it for anything close to fact. Since the HA has started after you first realized the DA, I wonder if she isn't picking up on your emotions - the anxiousness, tension - and deciding she has to 'handle the monster' herself.

With Woolf, who has been HA sometimes from the beginning, the only time I could say he wouldn't react is if he was completely ignored by the person, otherwise it was all bets off and then I would separate and crate him. It has progressed to now initially he is leashed (issues of the opposite now, he gets to excited) until calm, then allowed to greet the person. I usually have to call him back to give the person a break from being shown the ball lol. The reactions I get now is when it is my fault. A person appears unexpectedly, surprises me then he will react. That is the next goal I have to work on - me staying calm when surprised <sigh>

Lot of text to explain what I meant by picking up on your emotions.


----------

